
Twitter Reschedules Maintenance Around #IranElection Controversy - foppr
http://mashable.com/2009/06/15/twitter-iran-election/
======
diego
Here's a good illustration of what happened:

[http://twist.flaptor.com/?span=24&gram=nomaintenance%2C+...](http://twist.flaptor.com/?span=24&gram=nomaintenance%2C+iranelection)

------
DocSavage
Twitter's impact is mind boggling, although post-Google I should be used to
how much and how quickly software can make an impact. You think the developers
realized 3 years ago they were creating something that would affect the
political situation in Iran? :)

------
quizbiz
#IranElection brings up a few interesting things in my mind and is an example
of how no matter how legitimate an election may be (I have no documentation of
election fraud), if there is no trust in the system, people will demand
change. Plus, it's interesting that Obama is staying away, as are other arab
nations when everyone has been isolated by the current President's regime.
Also, I heard comparisons to the beginnings of the Velvet Revolution. On top
of this, Iran is supposed to be one of the more democratically liberal nations
of the Middle East and the outrage is there. (versus Saudi Arabia, Dubai,
etc.)

Ignoring the politics, I'm trying to understand historical significance.

------
sfphotoarts
how many times have SF companies planned their maintenance windows around
Iran's day... That's got to be a first.

------
Sam_Odio
Funny that twitter hasn't been blocked by Iran's government. I wonder if the
popularity of twitter's API had any impact on that decision. Because of the
API, it'd be almost impossible to completely block the service. There's no
shortage of 3rd party URLs that display twitter feeds.

~~~
far33d
It has been blocked, but the users are using proxies..

~~~
dinkumthinkum
It's going to be interesting to see what happens in these stone age regimes
when a communications technology or Internet advancement (this may be quite a
bit down the road) emerges that cannot be easily or really blocked at all.

~~~
brown9-2
They've learned to block facebook, flicker, friendfeed, and text messaging,
haven't they? I'm sure they'll learn to block this too.

But by then hopefully technology and people will have moved onto the next new
thing...

------
siavosh
Interesting to note that in the '79 revolution, people were already finding
creative ways to secretly copy and distribute revolutionary literature
throughout Iran through spreading the leaders' speeches through letters,
phone, cassette tapes etc. Every generation finds some way...

------
vaksel
not really surprising, stuff like this is pretty much the only way Twitter can
appeal to mainstream.

I even see people calling it the twitter revolution.

~~~
jfornear
I think technology is getting too much credit for this uprising

~~~
izaidi
You're right in that technology hasn't done much to fuel the uprising itself,
but with mainstream media outlets utterly failing to do their job, blogs and
Twitter have proven to be pretty useful for disseminating information and
making the world aware of what's happening.

------
chanux
This shows that Twitter is gaining too much power, isn't it?

